# Tia.



## Blackstar (Sep 14, 2006)

About a week or two ago I noticed that Tia had developed a small lump under her neck, but just put it down to her fur growing a bit longer as my late rabbit had a strange bushy bit of fur like a beard under her chin similar to it. Then, the other day whilst holding her, I noticed that said lump was only on one side (on the right side of her throat just in front of her shoulder). Upon further feeling I found that it was a hard(ish) lump rather than just fur.

Could anyone advise me on this? It doesn't seem to give her any discomfort when I touch it and it doesn't affect her movement at all. Likewise, she doesn't seem to be losing any weight (her appetite hasn't suffered at all) and still seems to be as active as usual (chasing her sister around, obsessive grooming, etc. So far I've concluded that I should just keep an eye on her for now, but I was wondering if anyone had any advice they could offer?

P.S Rather optimistically (I guess) I had considered the possibility that she'd injured her joint somehow and that it was swollen, or that she had a swollen gland, but I don't know.


----------



## mainstreet (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont know about this, it doesnt sound very good.

my best guess is that it is a tumor. it could be malignant (harmless) but i advise you to go to the veterinarian and get them a check up. make sure you call all clinics in your area and see if they specialize in rats so they will know what they are talking about. and they will let you know if it is a tumor and what you should do about it.


----------



## Blackstar (Sep 14, 2006)

Certainly hope it ain't malignant, thought benign were the harmless ones  But yeah, I'd like to take her to a vet but my parents seem to think it's nothing worry about =/...


----------



## mainstreet (Aug 28, 2006)

im a moron, yea i dont know why i used that word. HAHAHAHA im dumb. anyway...

lumps arent normal, so i suggest you go anway. i mean, do your parents not care about the animal or are they totally confident that she'll be fine? because the least you can do is call and ask a vet about it.


----------



## Blackstar (Sep 14, 2006)

I guess they're just saying it because it's expensive. Last rat we took to the vets kept having injections at like Â£14 a time, which adds up 

Hmm, thinking about it, it feels like the lump has got smaller slightly.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

I recomend taking her to the vet to get it checked out. Its good you found it when it was really small. It may just be a pimple-my rats got them and they didnt grow in size or anything. Still, have it checked out by a vet who knows alot about rodents.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If it's not very hard, sort of able to be squeezed, it's mosty likely a cyst.

My little Acid had one under her chin. It will rupture at some point and smell something fierce(affter all ,it is rotting flesh). there is a treatment called Blue-kote commonly usd on bumblefoot sores that also wokrs great for healing cysts.



And, if it's very firm , it's most likely a tumor(very common in rats).

Check it, see if you are able to move it around under the skin. that would mean it's benign and is harmless to your baby. Although if it grows in size to affect your rat's movement, I suggest you take it to a vet and have it removed.

If it seems stuck where it is, that is a sign it is malignant.....unfortunately removing these are risky and can cause substantial blood loss. 


Good luck with your ratty.

(Forgive me if any information I've given is wrong, I'm only speaking from personal experiences and medical recources)


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I would take her to the vet as soon as possible as tumers can kill rats in a few days, she might need to get it out. If you do it will probably cost a bit but it really is the best thing if you want her to live a long, healthy life.


----------

